# Bo turns 3 today !



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Today my dog Bo turns 3 . 
There are very few things I have gotten right ...having gotten Bo is the most right I have ever been . I love the way he looks at me , the way he follows me around and is always up for anything . He goes with me whenever he can and I miss him when he has to stay home . I love the sound of his bark , his yelp and the grunts he makes . I don't know what I would do without him..therefore I will do anything for him , just as he has done for me . And tho it may not mean much to him...
... Happy Birthday Bo !! 

























[/attach]

Rudy .


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bo ( : I think that is how we all feel about this very special breed!!!! He is very handsome by the way.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy birthday handsome! :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bo!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Bo. Wishing you a great day filled with great things to do and eat.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 3rd Birthday to the very handsome Bo!! Time for some extra spoiling!!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bo! He feels your thoughts. The best gift for him. Nice dog bed. It's hard to find one that is long enough and not round or square.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's gorgeous!Happy Birthday!


----------



## KatieToth (Jun 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Time for some birthday presents


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy birthday big boy! Special treats for you today.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy big 3 Bo!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy 3rd birthday, handsome fella


----------

